# Jus come back from gym and fed up with having no idea!!!!



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi right basically ive jus come back from the gym and are fed up with not knowing WHAT exercises to do, on what day, how many sets and reps and how much weight to put on the machines. I am currently going to any avaliable machine putting weights on that i change every time i go to the gym, one day i will for example lift on the shoulder machine 35 sometimes 45 i dunno if the numbers are in kg or lbs. This is basically because i dont have a certain routine. I do about 3-4 reps on 45 and 8 on 35. As for bench press i have been pressing 60 kg at least i think its 60 its 2 of the big ring weights and 2 small ones, and have not increased that for months as i cant increase it. I do 2 sets of 8 reps an 1 set of 5-6 reps. I go to the gym about 3 times a week could SOMEONE PLEASE help me out i really want to build muscle and tone up and want to see changes in size and definition every month. I have been reading different posts about routines but there is so many to choose from its hard to decide which one is for me. I weigh in about 83kg.

Cheers for any help and advice!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of my size and build as you can see not much definition or muscle mass!!!

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rumble_1983/detail?.dir=/feae&.dnm=60ac.jpg


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Firstly, Welcome to the board Chrisboysmith, now what you must do is give us your stats, how heavy you are, how heavy you want to be, do you want to bulk up, do you want to lose weight etc, next let us know wat you are eating, when you eat e.g. how many times through the day, and also if you are taking any supplements, before we can go any further you'll have to tell us as much of the above as possible, after you done this we'll know a lot more about how you want to be, and therefore be able to set out the best possible training programme, to let you achieve your targets mate, you have come to the right place, we will soon get you on the right track. Stick with us and you will get results, the guys on tis site are full of excellent advice/knowledge, i am certain you will be able to pick your own routine from the advice te guys give you. Anything else you need to know just ask.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

i weigh about 82 kg i dont know what weight i want to be, i just want to build muscle on all areas of my body, i dont know what an avergae bodybuilder weighs in at like. At the moment I get up eat 2 wheetabix then have pasta for example for dinner bout 2 o clock then dont have tea till usually bot 8 at night which is usually 3 bread rolls with corned beef or summat on with butter. i not taking any supplements at the momment but have ordered 2000g of protein powder, i got some creatine powder and need to buy some glutamine. i want to build muscle but lose a bit of the fat around my stomach, jus look at my pic above and tell me what u think. I have been going to the gym for about 8 month now.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

What i'd recomend is you bulk now and get a bit of muscle mass (and unfortuanly some fat) then cut down and loose the weight later. It'll be easier that way becuase trying to do them both at the same time is IMO nearly impossible, and muscle burns calories so loosing the fat will be easier later!

You need to be aiming to eat about 6 times a day, making sure you get a good amount of protein each meal, were aiming for about 1 - 1.5 g of protein per lb of body weight.

If your going to bulk up you need to be eating BIG aswell!

As for training the bast exercises for putting on muscle mass are free weight compund movements, such as Squats, Deadlifts, Bench Press, Shouler Press, Pull Ups etc. These execises require you to control and balance the weight, as well as incoperating more than one muscle!

You would be best off folowing a split routine, trainig each muscle group heavy once a week, How this routine looks depends on how many days you want to train.

Hope thats of help


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

welcome abord m8t hving some weight like u is deffintly an advantage as u hve trhe fat t oturn into muscle where if u r like me and started out skinny and trying to bulk up loads it take a while but then again it dnt happen overf night


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

.....fat doesn't turn into muscle :?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi chrisboy, I suggest a 3 day a week routine, only for 2-4 weeks, this would A: let you build strength and overall fitness, and B: it would get your recognition and confidence with the basic exercises, after this period, you should be able to pogress to a sterner training programme, possibly 4-5 days a week, but i am only suggesting this as you said in your first post, that you are not sure what weights are what, this at least will get you familiar with the ins and outs. Let me know what you think mate.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

yeh it dose it a scientific fact that u need fat to build muscle


----------



## matt youngun (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry tissue mate but could you name a study or give a link to this scientific fact?

Don't mean that to sound unpleasant in any way but I'm pretty sure fat itself cannot turn directly into muscle..

Love to be proved wrong here cuz it could mean I could turn into Arnie the amount I've got to turn to muscle


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

What you just said is different to what you first said!

Fat can not turn into muscle!

To get rid of fat you need to reduce your calorie intake, so your body is forced to burn the fat for an energy source. Increasing cardio will help burn more fat, because once the body is low on carbohydrate, its prefered energy source, its forced to burn the stored fat!

To build muscle, the body needs Protein, rest and a stimulus (weight training)

If fat turned into muscle do you not think we would be having Fat shakes every morning! And all those fat people would be Muscle heads!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey all, sounds like an arguement brewing here, i dont wish to tramp on anybodies toes, but the chaps are correct tissue, dont worry about it, that is why the site is here, so anyone getting something nearly right, can be advised of the correct answer to a problem, also tissue dont believe almost everything you hear or read, i'll be honest i have made the same mistakes that you and everyone else has, as well as being young, i mentioned the excellent point about this whole site, was the blend of youth and experience, the two go well together, almost like a classroom but everyone puts their points and knowledge across, and everybody else reads them and learns, including me. I like to think of the board as that but making good friends along the way also, keep up your postings tissue but dont be offended if someone gives you the benefit of their age and knowledge.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Great advice from all, but could some 1 please come up with a gym schedule for me any suggesions stating what exercise to do with what weight for each and how many sets and reps im supposed to do, do i need to first tell u what weight is my 1 rep max for each body area? also some diet that would be suitable, i know this is a lot to ask but it would be much appreciated. I am 1 frustrated gym user!!!! :x lol


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Sorry mate, If you wish to I designed a 12 week course doing 3 days a week, its under the bodybuilders beginners section under really helpless, you could do, 2-4 weeks of this to gain strength, fitness, and then do an 8 week course which i have just put together, and or rotate the two courses as you like. I will be posting the course later this morning, i also ave various diets i put together, they are basic, but if you let me know what you are doing bulking or otherwise i will post the relevant diet for you. Sorry chrisboy should have been concentrating on getting you sorted mate. Let me know asap and i'll do my best.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

No worries mate, thats what were here for!

You want a schedule eh?

Hmmmm, This is what i'm currently doing maybe you could work off this!

Workout 1 - Back, Biceps, Traps

Deadlifts - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Chins - 3 Sets, as many as possible, untill you reach over 10, then start adding weight!

Bent over Rows or Seated row (Machine) - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

DB Curls - 1 Set, 10 Reps

DB Hammer Curls - 1 Set, 10 Reps

Concentartion Curls - 1 Set, 10 Reps

NOTE: It may seem like a lot of exercises for my Bi's but I only do 1 set on each exercise! 3 Sets of Regular Curls would be just as good! Just make sure you dont do too much!

Workout 2 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

DB Bench Press - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Flys - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Shoulder Press - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Side and Front Lat raises, supersetted - 2 Sets, 10 Reps

Tricep Extentions (skull crushers) - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Tricep Pushdowns - 3 Drop Sets, As many reps as possible

Workout 3 - Legs

Squats - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Leg Curls - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

Calve Raises - 3 Sets, 10 Reps

NOTES

10 Reps is just a guideline! We do not have to stay strict to this amount!

The first set is a light set for warming up, and concentrating on good form!

The Second set is a heavy working set

The Last set we take to failure and 10 reps being mearly a guideline, if more than 10 reps are achived then it indicates the weight needs to go up next workout!

This is just how I do it, I know people who train 5 x 5, (5 sets of 5 Reps)

Its not really that important as long as you have low reps, and are working to IMPROVE on each workout weather it be, more reps or a greater weight!

Hope this Helps mate

As for Diet

Example Diet

Breakfast

Porridge, musli, Shredded Wheat, Wheatabix - Something with a good amount of Fibre and Carbs, for slow energy release

Protein Shake

Mid Morning

(Carbs + Protein)

Eg. Tuna, Chicken ect. Sarnie

-Or- Pint of milk + Cheese Sarnie

Lunch

Again More Protein & Carbs

Generally Meats! & Pasta, Rice, Wholemeal Bread

Mid Afternoon

Yet Again More Protein & Carbs

Eg. A MRP

-Or- Protein Shake & A Banana

-Or- Same as Mid Morning

Dinner

Yeah you guessed it! More Protein and Carbs

Rice, Pasta Ect. all good for Carbs

Meats, Fish, Eggs, Anything with a good protein Source

Supper

Protein! You want to trying to avoid too many carbs!

Protein Shake!

Beans??

Handfull of Nuts & A Big Glass of Milk

What you actually eats isn't that important just aslong as you constantly feeding your body Protein And Good Carbohydrates, ie. not Sugars!

Fats Should sort themselves out! Its not that important when bulking!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh Nips, forgot shrugs in Back Day, add some of them in!

Steve how come I can't edit my posts?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh also This workout is completed once a week Meaning each muscle group is hit once a week!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh also This workout is completed once a week Meaning each muscle group is hit once a week!

Don't ask about the colours got BORED!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi benj, steve is moving house so he wont be online for a bit he asked me to keep an eye on cheapskates trying to sell, products and what -not, on the board, i think that is why you cant edit mate, i may be wrong though.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

THat is spot on benj, thats exactly what i was looking for im going to print that out and stick to it religiously mate, thanks again!! I will keep you posted!

Chris...........


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

No worries mate, just glad to help!

Any problems or questions just ask!


----------

